# waterproof GPS collar for cats and dogs



## DariAngel (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi to all pet lovers!
My name is Dari, I specialize in GPS collars and trackers that help you always to be aware where your pet is, so you never lose him. 
There is a different types of trackers and collars that we offer: for big dogs, small dogs, for city, for countryside, for hunting dogs ( going to hunt with your dog) and also trackers that you can use to protect child or elderly (with S.O.S button) and trackers against car theft.

The basic idea behind GPS trackers and collars is that they are working based on the existing GSM/GPRS network and GPS satellites, in other words, it will work everywhere, where there is a mobile connection no matter how far it's from you. GPS trackers and collars allow you to see the location of your pet on Google maps via pc or smartphone.

The big choice of devices may confuse and there is often the question: Which one to choose? Is the most expensive is the best one for my pet?
If you considering to purchase one, and cant make up your mind, or if you have questions about how it all work, just write me the type of your dog and where its going to be used and I will suggest you the products that fits the best for your pet. 
IMPORTANT: 20% of the income from any purchase is donated to animals protecting organisations. You can choose the organisation according to your wish and after checking that its a real organisation and the money goes to help animals, we will transfer them the money and send you a confirmation.

For any questions that you have, feel free to write me an email: [email protected]

Check out my profile and read "About me"

Best wishes and the most important: Don't lose the ones you love!

Yours Dari


----------

